# Base layers



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 17, 2013)

I need to get a new set of I guess midweight base layers. Any new ones out there I should know about or that anyone could reccomend. I have a pair of the heavyweight fleece type but those are a pain in the butt, don't flex well at all. Any reccomendations welcome. Thanks!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2013)

I like Smartwools midweight tops, a little costly but can usually find them online reasonably priced.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Jan 17, 2013)

Ibex makes a couple of good mid-weight hoodies including the Indie and the Nomad.  I got the Nomad for Christmas and have been wearing it more than my wife thinks is acceptable.

Also, check out First Ascent's Circuit with their new Cocona material.  I can't give any review as I haven't tried, but their claims are intriguing. I'm interested to hear if anyone else has tried out their new baselayers.  With FA it is best to wait for a sale as they come along all the time.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 17, 2013)

I personally wear Under Armiur and like it alot. I wore it even before I got good deals on it.
My recomendatikn is to get 3/4 length pants. I never stick my long underwear pants in my boots. Way to tight and the seams can cause pressure points. Unfortunetly UA stopped making the 3/4's so I need to find a new brand...

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 17, 2013)

I grab the Stoic merino stuff whenever it pops up on Steep and Cheap (esp 3/4 bottoms). That and some Patagonia capeline tops work pretty good.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2013)

i buy the stuff at tj maxxx on sale.

i do want to find some reasonably priced 3/4 pants tho


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 17, 2013)

I really only need the bottoms anyway. The 3/4 length would be great. I don't like to put the seams in my boot either.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 17, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I really only need the bottoms anyway. The 3/4 length would be great. I don't like to put the seams in my boot either.



Backcountry has a bunch on sale right now. Not sure how big you are, but this is nice price for these Marmots: http://www.backcountry.com/marmot-midweight-boot-bottom-mens?rr=t


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 17, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Backcountry has a bunch on sale right now. Not sure how big you are, but this is nice price for these Marmots: http://www.backcountry.com/marmot-midweight-boot-bottom-mens?rr=t



These look great! Great price also! Thanks!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2013)

Either Under Armor Cold gear (tops and tights) or CWX insulator 3/4 tights for me.  I'm wearing the CWX's more and more as I like the extra support they give.  I wasn't convinced that they'd make a difference, but after my wife bought me a pair as a gift (she's been a fan of their Stabil-x and Insulator tights for a few years now for both running and skiing, I'm a believer - worth the $$, especially if you do some cold weather running and/or cycling


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 17, 2013)

Marmot all the way.  Much warmer than my under armour.  I found a great price on North Face base layers at EMS if you hurry.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 18, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Backcountry has a bunch on sale right now. Not sure how big you are, but this is nice price for these Marmots: http://www.backcountry.com/marmot-midweight-boot-bottom-mens?rr=t



Ended up getting these, 2 pair, really what I was looking for. The price was just stupid. Thanks.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm a bit unconventional as I dont use ski (or even winter) stuff for my base layers.  

For base bottoms - Jockey polyester pants
For base top - Under Armour Loose Gear long-sleeve shirts

Both keep me perfectly warm


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Ended up getting these, 2 pair, really what I was looking for. The price was just stupid. Thanks.



i needed a new ski lock so i got 2 pairs of the 3/4 pants to get up to the free shipping


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 23, 2013)

Use Under armor top and a lite weight Northface fleece pant as a base layer .


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the EMS Techwick version in the mid weights, they are usually around $65 a piece but I got them at the end of season
for $60 for the pair. Love them, will be getting another pair at the end of this season to have back up !


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 23, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i needed a new ski lock so i got 2 pairs of the 3/4 pants to get up to the free shipping



Well at least your pants will be securely locked..good deal!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 23, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Use Under armor top and a lite weight Northface fleece pant as a base layer .



Yeah i get it...but the problem i had was that the fleece pants I had shrunk and lost their flex. Thanks!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 23, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> I have the EMS Techwick version in the mid weights, they are usually around $65 a piece but I got them at the end of season
> for $60 for the pair. Love them, will be getting another pair at the end of this season to have back up !



Someone else mentioned these, I'll look for them after the season. Thanks!


----------



## timm (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know about how the mid-weight is but I have the Eddie Bauer First Ascent base layer in expedition weight and I love them. I also really like Patagucci Capilene. Both are often on sale at deep discounts.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 24, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> I have the EMS Techwick version in the mid weights, they are usually around $65 a piece but I got them at the end of season
> for $60 for the pair. Love them, will be getting another pair at the end of this season to have back up !



Sorry, but $5 off is not a steep discount. Maybe I've gotten to used to buying stuff off of Steep and Cheap and the Clymb, but if I can't get something for 40%+ off I'll usually pass unless it's a "I need it right now" situation.


----------



## maroark (Jan 24, 2013)

i use EMS for all of my layering needs, they have a good selection


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 24, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Sorry, but $5 off is not a steep discount. Maybe I've gotten to used to buying stuff off of Steep and Cheap and the Clymb, but if I can't get something for 40%+ off I'll usually pass unless it's a "I need it right now" situation.



He said for the PAIR.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 24, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> He said for the PAIR.



Ah, then well done. I never read the directions on tests either ...


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 24, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Ah, then well done. I never read the directions on tests either ...



Lol I said the same thing at first.  I always look at steep and cheap but never see anything I can just pull the trigger on


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Lol I said the same thing at first.  I always look at steep and cheap but never see anything I can just pull the trigger on


I haven't seen anything worth buying on Steep and Cheap lately either.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

I picked up some of the Ems lightweight Techwicks the other day on sale, just need to get out to test them out in this cold weather.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Lol I said the same thing at first.  I always look at steep and cheap but never see anything I can just pull the trigger on





o3jeff said:


> I haven't seen anything worth buying on Steep and Cheap lately either.



When you are looking for something specific you never find it. I'm tied to the computer all day so I have the tracker running, I've cut way back, but I used to just grab stuff if the price looked right and it seemed useful ...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> When you are looking for something specific you never find it. I'm tied to the computer all day so I have the tracker running, I've cut way back, but I used to just grab stuff if the price looked right and it seemed useful ...


That's what I do, but just can't find anything useful anymore and doesn't seem like there are as good of deals.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> That's what I do, but just can't find anything useful anymore and doesn't seem like there are as good of deals.



I think part of it is I stocked up over the last couple years and don't really need anything right now.


----------



## timm (Jan 25, 2013)

Almost all the EMS Techwick stuff is 50% off right now if anybody is looking


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

timm said:


> Almost all the EMS Techwick stuff is 50% off right now if anybody is looking



Just the light weight stuff and heavyweight stuff. Midweight is still full price right now.


----------



## timm (Jan 25, 2013)

Oops, my mistake. Didn't look closely as I wasn't shopping, just browsing.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

timm said:


> Oops, my mistake. Didn't look closely as I wasn't shopping, just browsing.



Only reason I know is because I was in there looking for a pair of mid weight.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Ah, then well done. I never read the directions on tests either ...



Ha! I got the Marmots you suggested last week, fit great,perfect weight, slightly heavier then a standard ,Lets  say Hot Chili. Thanks!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Ha! I got the Marmots you suggested last week, fit great,perfect weight, slightly heavier then a standard ,Lets  say Hot Chili. Thanks!



funny, got mine today and was a little disappointed. as a mid-weight i was expecting heavier material.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 29, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> funny, got mine today and was a little disappointed. as a mid-weight i was expecting heavier material.



Yeah you would think that, but it seems like a different material mix then the usual lighter weights. Going to bellayere Thursday, I'll give'em a test.


----------

